# Dzhabar Askerov (RUS) VS Nonsai Sor Sanyakorn (TH) in Thailand VS Challenger [HD]



## EliteBoxing (Feb 26, 2011)

*Dzhabar Askerov (RUS) VS Nonsai Sor Sanyakorn (TH)*

*Event:* Thailand VS Challenger Grand Opening
*Location:* Bangkok, Thailand.
*Date:* 16th January 2010

*Watch Now:* http://www.eliteboxing.tv/video_player.php?vid=79

------------------------
*Watch More Fights at* http://www.eliteboxing.tv


----------

